# Cranberry or georgian manor - Which do you like better?



## riu girl (Oct 27, 2010)

Wondering if anyone could compare these two resorts for me.  We are considering going in off-season (early May) and stay in a one bedroom condo.  Also wondering if either of these resorts offer family activities during the off season.

Any input would be really appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## westrougers (Nov 21, 2010)

*Cranberry vs Georgian*

I am partial on this question since we own at Law Cranberry. While we have since purchased a house in Collingwood, we still own an EOY at this resort which we usually rent for the price of the MFs. The resort is not 5 star but the rooms are quite spacious, the resort is right on the bike path and the amenities are very good. They have programs for kids, and of course it is next door the golf course which you can use for discounted rates. Another plus for LC is that it is closer to town. We often bike to do grocery shopping and it only takes about 15 mins to get there.

Overall Collingwood is very attractive and at that time of year you will have lots of things to do.

Mike


----------

